# 8-pin pcie power, work with 6 pin?



## Josiah30 (Sep 19, 2006)

*8-pin power, work with 6 pin pcie?*

I just bought a 8800 GTS G92 videocard. Unfortunately, it didn't come with any adapters for the 6 pin pci-e power connector. My current PSU has an 8 pin 12v connector. Would it work in the 6 pin slot? That is, it fits in the card with 2 pins hanging over, and I didn't want to try to power it on like that unless i knew if it was going to fry the card or work...


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

No it wont thats for the motherboard most likely (what powe rsupply is it i would not run a 8800 on a power supply that does not have a 6 pin power connector)


----------



## Josiah30 (Sep 19, 2006)

power supply is listed in my profile.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

it's to lite for the card and will need upgrading to a 650w
preferably a 750w psu


----------



## Josiah30 (Sep 19, 2006)

I was actually considering buying this one:

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3293595&CatId=2533

I know that ultra is not the best PSU brand, but the price is right and I think it'd work. Biggest thing is that 28/25A on the +12v rails. Any opinion on that PSU?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

the x2 series was actually one of the worst the x3 are not to bad 

Btw the antec trio 650 watt is only $10 more and way better


----------



## Josiah30 (Sep 19, 2006)

I decided on this one:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817703009

based on company reputation and product reviews.


----------



## Thimble (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: 8-pin power, work with 6 pin pcie?*



Josiah30 said:


> I just bought a 8800 GTS G92 videocard. Unfortunately, it didn't come with any adapters for the 6 pin pci-e power connector. My current PSU has an 8 pin 12v connector. Would it work in the 6 pin slot? That is, it fits in the card with 2 pins hanging over, and I didn't want to try to power it on like that unless i knew if it was going to fry the card or work...


at the very least you need to use 2 4pin molex connectors to make one 6pin using an adapter.

but your psu is quite old, so i think there are probably all kinds of incompatibility issues with modern hardware.

save the card's life by getting a new psu.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: 8-pin power, work with 6 pin pcie?*



Thimble said:


> at the very least you need to use 2 4pin molex connectors to make one 6pin using an adapter.
> 
> but your psu is quite old, so i think there are probably all kinds of incompatibility issues with modern hardware.
> 
> save the card's life by getting a new psu.


He already did and made and excillent coice


----------

